# Trapped gas causing IBS C can anyone relate?



## hihi28 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi

To explain a bit my story (sorry this will be long)...I´m 28 years old have been diagnosed IBS by 3 doctors, it all started when I moved from Mexico to Europe.

About 5 years ago I moved to a different country and that´s when I remember my bm changed, I remember I used to wake up and have mainly loose stools first thing in the morning, and then remember feeling fine for the rest of the day no major discomfort I didin´t even went to a doctor back then for the first year.

When I started looking for a job, I remember is when i started to feel a lot of anxiety to the point of wanting to throw up or some thoughts sending me straight to the toilet and I had mainly diarreah for most of my days. When I started my new job, which caused a lot of stress I remember going too often to the toilet, as soon as I was eating something I´d be on the toilet 2 minutes later, it was difficult to hold my gas in and I was passing gas way too often to the point when it was embarrasingand became really desperate. Then all of a sudden my problem went to the opposite direction. I had a lot of trouble on feeling completley evacuated and I was rarely passing any gas and stool, this is my current problem.

I went to a GI doctor had several tests done (blood in stool test -negative, celiac diseas-negative, inflamation of the intestine-negative all has been ruled out even chrons ) it all came out fine and she suggests I only incorporated more fiber to my diet which I was already doing in excess.

Then the problem got worse, very often i would feel bloated no matter what I ate (already tried gluten free diet, no meet, vegan diet, vegetarian diet, low fodmap diet, lactose free diet, high fiber, low fiber diet) nothing seemed to work for me. It felt like if i woud be able to pass gas I would be relieved and could possibly have a bm.

*Is anyone else experiencing as if trapped gas is what´s causing constipation, if so what has worked for you? *when I happen to have a BM the stool is actually not hard, still formed but relatevely soft which is why it is confusing to me my GI diagnosed me with IBS C. Sometimes even when I try a microlax enema is mainly gas that comes out and makes me feel better and eventually i go back to normal and have regular BM until my next IBS attack. I had another GI dr giving me advise and diagnosed me as well with IBS C, suggested the same as my previous GI dr but nothing really improved. Also, my doctor is sure it´s IBS because i do have periods when I am completley normal, mainly when I travel home, on vacation or even moments when I have been really not watching my diet and have been eating just junk food or fast food, so my diet changes never really resulted in improvements.

i have looked for cases like mine on this group and so far haven´t found anyone who experiences that trapped gas is whats causing constipation. When having an episode it feels like I only pass very small amounts of gas and that there is an air ball blocking the end of my colon, and once that is gone then i´m able to go back to normal (I know sounds strange) and I have never been diagnosed with blocked bowels and everytime have been told is just gas.

Luckily, one of my GI doctor´s in my country (not where I live atm) is a good friend of my dad (dad´s a doctor) and I told him i read about SIBO and wanted to try suggested treatment for SIBO. He also ordered a bunch of tests, echo, endoscopy and all came back normal, so he really pointed it out to just being stress causing my trapped gas and explained how eventho trapped gas cannot block physically the bowel maybe that´s why I cannot have a bm until i take that gas out.

I haven´t had a colonoscopy as two GI´s already suggested not necessary at this point (it´s been 3 years of the constipation problem and the first two years of my IBS it was only diarreah), but I reallly feel we will end there since i can´t seem to figure out what´s wrong.

the doctor who agreed to give me the treatment i´ve visited about once a year which is when I fly home so this is what we´ve tried and what improved my situation but didn´t cure it but allowed me to at least live with it and suffer a bit less, before this used to make me very depressed although i´ve never been someone who suffers from depression.

*SIBO treatment he* gave me some strong antibiotics which gave me the worst D for days (which I rarely had at that point) and i couldn´t stop burping, also was taking some probiotics to restore the healthy bacteria in the SI. This, I felt made a big difference, it didn´t cure it all I still get bloated and have days of trapped gas causing so much pain but it made it way better than how it was before, but still suffer a lot with this problem.

The next year I visited i explained i was feeling again the difficulty to pass stool without getting rid of the gas first, so he prescribed me *Alevian* and suggested I take it when i have flare ups. This definately helped as soon as I had an episode of wanting to burp to take the gas out , feeling nauseas of so much gas, eventually i would not be bloated anymore and could have a regular bm in the next day/hours.

*What "works" so far and how I get by*


*Meteospasmyl: *This really made a difference, the last doctor I saw suggested I always hve supply on hand in case of flare ups, now if i have already an episode of a lot of stress feeling bloated and not being able to pass gas or have bm´s then i start taking it and return to normal in a few days- also this is not handled by your body in the way itcauses dependency, so it was suggested i take this until my issue eventually (hopefully) dissapears.
*Alevian: *Difficult to get where I live but it does the same as the meteospasmyl, but this is a bit stronger and gave me some side effects of really bad reflux, so my dad and GI doctor suggested I switched to meteospasmyl.
*Drinking huge amounts of hot water *: (I learned after travellin to China that a lot of people drink hot water to estimulate the intestines and movement, i have noticed that when i have issues having a bm if I drink tons of water in one go i would at least get things moving a little bit, my dad explained this is due to the urge you get when you eat a huge meal which causes peristalsis, same as drinking tons of water)

Hope someone out there shares their experience and if they´re having a similar issue


----------



## hihi28 (Feb 2, 2018)

.


----------



## friendly046 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi: Sounds like you have IBS-C at this time, but in time it will change back and forth between C and D. The disease is pretty much about diets, try being tested for food allergies while in the US.. than you can control your diet a lot better.. See what your Trigger foods are that up you in a flair-up. It sounds like you have a stressful job and that will only add fuel to the fire with IBS. As stress is a big no, no with this type of disease. Many people who have IBS comes from family members that also have the same aliment. Some times it comes from having your colon damaged by colon prep and chemical additives over used by doctors who keep requesting the same procedure over and over again without good reason than to make money. And to close together and not allowing your digestive system to rest between each event. SIBO: is a overgrowth of bad bacteria in your bowls. Normally caused by no follow up after a colonoscopy with no Probiotics to restore the good bacteria after its been washed out of the bowls prior to a colonoscopy procedure. Most doctor don't tell you need the help to get back to norm instead of relying solely on your body to restore it on it own. If your young and have a good strong system, yes it will work. But not if its repeated over and over again to close together. I have had ten, until I couldn't eat or digest food period... Because of a hungry over energetic doctor trying to fill his bank account at your expense. Its a multi-million dollar business today in America. I have found if you really want to get well with this disease you need to find a good function doctor that gets down to the root and cause of your illness. Put you on a good solid diet of foods you know which is not going to cause you neither C or D. Take a good active Probiotic and Digestive Enzymes. Stay away from fast foods, GMO foods with a car load of chemicals pumped into them right from the seed stock they are grown from and rely on home cooking and fresh vegetables, not out of can or box all prepared. Most will have additives that you cannot tolerate with your IBS illness. Drink good quality water and stay away from Dairy products of all kind as they generally are some of your trigger foods. No soda, alcohol or beer of any kind, they are all full of sugar your #2 enemy. Limit carbs to a few known that have not been tested negative for your blood type. Stay clam low stress and foreign eatery's. Your digestive system is delicate and sensitive, it doesn't need any foreign entities. I have been around the world a few times myself, China, Philippines and Vietnam to say a few. Not the cleanest places in the world. A good place to pickup stomach problems eating half cooked food and food that are not fresh. To many carbs will give you the gas you are speaking of having daily. This is why its necessary you be tested. Get some Quality probiotics which are active and not dead bacteria or they will offer no help. Digestive Enzymes have to be free of dairy, gluten and sugar by-products. Read the label closely, some of these names you cannot pronounce can be the bad cats you want to stay away from. Good luck, keep it cool and walk softly.


----------

